# Harpring...........



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

what is his status right now? Does he have any trade value? Personally I love his tenacious play and non stop energy, but i really don't think he is our future small forward. Is he going to be a part of this team next yaer, or do the Sixers have clear intentions of trading him? What do you guys think of him, and do you think he should return?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I say keep him. But in a reduced role. No way in Hell is he a starter in this league. Definitley 6th man of the year potential. We really do need a scoring small forward in here, but I have this gut feeling that King and Brown are gonna just mess everything up.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah i agree*

With Hapring and McKie off the bench, that would be great defensively also. ITs good when your bench can supply much needed hussle. I agree that Harpring is not starting material, it seemed to me that his shooting was too inconsistent, thoguh it could be nice at times.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I read somewhere that people will be going for Goerge and Davis this summer, or be saving up for next summer so it is more than likely he will stay in the Illideph. Brown usually hates his SF, but he seems to like the way Harping plays. He's staying


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> I read somewhere that people will be going for Goerge and Davis this summer, or be saving up for next summer so it is more than likely he will stay in the Illideph. Brown usually hates his SF, but he seems to like the way Harping plays. He's staying


I like Harpring but he is not a starter in this league. He supposed to be shooter but dont shoot. He hustles though and I dig that


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes.............*

I thoguht the same thing, when he came he was supposed to be a shooter, that iverson wqould be able to pentrate for, and tho he did provide some nice shots they were mostly from hustle rebounds and taps off the missed shots.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Harpring would definitly fit in better with more of a benched role. 

If the sixers can, they should definitly try to pick up another scorer to help out Iverson, and try to get some more depth in the front court. Maybe they could find a way to get a trade out of Harpring and some other guys, maybe a pick, who knows.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I think he is a quality NBA player, and to be honest, your 'throw the ball to Iverson and get out of the way' offence isn't condusive to big games for others. I think Harpring has plenty of trade value. I love his game.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I agree big toe, Harpring has a great style of play, but with Iverson on the floor, Harpring seems to lack the confidence needed to be an agressive scorer and it takes away from his ability.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*oh yeah.....*

and if you watched the sixers and cheared, that would kill you. Personally if Harpring does have some value, I d like to see waht i can get in return.


----------



## Alvinjones (Jun 24, 2002)

He is a restricted free agent so we need to make him an offer, then descide if we want to keep him much the same as we did with McCoulough last year.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i believe..........*

we would have kept Mac, had Geiger retired in the beginning of the year. Because Geiger had a huuuuuuge contract, along with Dekes, and with Mac only being a backup wwe couldn't pay him that, but i think we would hace gave him a little less money and he would have stayed,. Jsut my thoughts.


----------

